
Accelerate large-scale applications with BOLT - henridf
https://code.facebook.com/posts/605721433136474/accelerate-large-scale-applications-with-bolt/
======
aetherspawn
I love how Facebook has solutions to problems that I just would have thrown
more money at.

But I wonder if it’s really cheaper to implement and support BOLT than just
buy more servers.

~~~
notacoward
Depends on how many servers. Facebook, Google, Amazon et al will gladly throw
more hardware at a specific bottleneck. On the other hand, for more systemic
kinds of slowness, even a 0.1% improvement translates into far more savings in
hardware than the cost in developer salaries. When one cost is tied to scale
and the other is relatively constant, a _lot_ of tradeoffs are different for
the big players than they are for smaller ones.

------
sanxiyn
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17350122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17350122)

